# If we are all so fed up with RCI, then....



## ronandjoan (Jul 31, 2010)

The recent thread about the different exchange companies (Redweek vs Dial an Exchange) makes me wonder why people will not support the other exchange companies more than RCI, since there are SO MANY complaints about RCI!  They have just raised their exchange fee again!  And Extra Vacations  (except for this last 3 day special) often have much higher prices than they used to (example: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127115 ).  And we know they are pulling prime time deposits into their rental inventory (see 

The VC’s at RCI often do not have the latest information, being it RCI rules or exchanges available, and often they do not know the resort, but they will tell you it is a wonderful, beautiful place to go (and then when you check the TUG reviews, you see it is a dog.)  And how often have you had a rude RCI VC – the percentage is very high for us, considering how seldom I call.  In addition, the RCI site did not pick up my ongoing search and when I posted this on TUG, ten other people immediately responded that this had happened to them also.  That did not endear me to any future ongoing search possibilities.

Yes, the smaller companies do not have the inventory that RCI does, but why?  Because we do not support them!  If we at TUG continue to put our prime week deposits only into RCI, then these smaller companies will never be able to compete. Logically, you could assume that eventually they would have to go out of business.

Many, if not most, of these smaller companies do not charge a membership fee, they have lower exchange fees and offer particularly personal service.  In order to compete, they offer different kinds of specials throughout the year.

I do see through the threads that some TUGGERS are choosing to use the smaller companies more, as we are, but it seems the majority are still dedicated to RCI.  Yes, again, they are bigger and have more inventory.  So they are continuing to control us.

But that is only our own fault.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 31, 2010)

My point of view as a timeshare newbie...

When it comes to exchange companies, the amount of inventory trumps almost everything else.  If you can't get the weeks and locations you want, it doesn't matter how cheap the exchange fees are or how good the policies are.

I've been very satisfied with RCI.  I've been able to get good exchanges and some incredible Extra Vacation values.  I'm seeing good exchange choices from my existing deposits.  I don't know what else I could ask for.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Michael
Well, what has happened is that Wyndham point deposits do not trade so well any more in RCI as they did even last year- I couldn;t get anything decent for 2 70K deposits I have had for almost 2 years and they are soon expiring.

You did a great job getting your lockouts!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 31, 2010)

I quickly learned that the week deposited makes a huge difference.

For my 2010 Summer Bay Weeks, I let them pick the week to deposit.  They picked week 50, one of the worst Orlando weeks.  I've already exchanged them (got a 2BR in Kauai and a 2BR at Royal Palms in Orlando) but they could only see about 80k units.

I prepaid my 2011 MFs and picked my own week (6) to deposit this time.  These deposits see about 140k units!


----------



## BevL (Jul 31, 2010)

I own a studio and a one bedroom.  I have never travelled in less than a two bedroom (oh, except in NYC) because we always have another couple with us.

Most of the independents charge to "upgrade" in size.  I don't have to do that with RCI.


----------



## london (Jul 31, 2010)

*RCI*

We have been RCI members since 1991, and have over 150 trades to date.

We are weeks only, and bank our weeks a year early and book a year ahead.

Our trades have been very good over the years. 

Now we are trading less, since we purchased several weeks in Cocoa Beach for the winter months, and just go to the resort on Cocoa Beach.

We have also used VRI for internal trading at 109.00 per trade.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 31, 2010)

I was a member of RCI for about 20 years.  In the early days I could always get the trade I wanted, but over the years availability became worse and worse until it became a situation of accepting almost anything available in order to get an exchange.  I always deposited early, was as flexible as possible with dates etc, etc.  My home resort was, and remains, GC in a high demand area and I own a school holiday week.  I finally gave up on RCI last year and did receive a phone call from them.  
The person who phoned said he had been calling long term members to see if there was any pattern to the reasons for not renewing.  When I explained my reasons he acknowledged that it was the same reason most others had given too.
I used Dialanexchange who obtained a high demand week for me within 3 weeks of my making the request.  That's service and something RCI needs to look at.


----------



## SherryS (Jul 31, 2010)

Keitht said:


> I was a member of RCI for about 20 years.  In the early days I could always get the trade I wanted, but over the years availability became worse and worse until it became a situation of accepting almost anything available in order to get an exchange.  I always deposited early, was as flexible as possible with dates etc, etc.  My home resort was, and remains, GC in a high demand area and I own a school holiday week.  I finally gave up on RCI last year and did receive a phone call from them.
> The person who phoned said he had been calling long term members to see if there was any pattern to the reasons for not renewing.  When I explained my reasons he acknowledged that it was the same reason most others had given too.
> I used Dialanexchange who obtained a high demand week for me within 3 weeks of my making the request.  That's service and something RCI needs to look at.



We have the same opinion and length of membership as Keith (members since 1985!).  We WILL NOT renew when our membership expires in 2010 for the exact reasons Keith states.


----------



## deedman (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't see how wyndham points wouldn't get you decent trades back into wyndham properties considering the internal preference. A 28k deposit should always pull a wyndham before any tiger on ongoing requests.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 31, 2010)

> A 28k deposit should always pull a wyndham


Not true---at least, not since 5/30/09.

I continue to use RCI because they have plenty of inventory that I find interesting that is available for exchange with my fixed weeks.  Perhaps my tastes are not sufficiently refined.  It doesn't hurt that RCI membership is "free" with my Wyndham ownership.  I don't particularly care that they rent weeks, etc.  As long as they provide me value, I'll continue to patronize them.  When they can't, I won't.  Some have already reached that point.


----------



## deedman (Jul 31, 2010)

wow, you just completely took me out of context... not cool at all.  

Let me quote myself for you "A 28k deposit should always pull a wyndham before any tiger on ongoing requests."  

I'm alluding to internal preferences being fulfilled before anything outside even gets a shot at a match, therefore *IF* an exchange is available after everyone else with the wyndham internal preference gets a match, a 28k deposit will snag it before anyone outside gets a chance.

Not too different of a concept like when DeniseM recommends SDO as a trader, since it is the cheapest in the portfolio, and gets the benefit of starwood internal preference with II.

But you already know this as you have actually made exchanges, where as I am just a lowly lurker who absorbs useless (useful?) info like a sponge.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 31, 2010)

I love that there are other options out there, for sure.  

RCI always surprises me, always has me guessing, and sometimes it's a fun game, but other times, it is miserable for me. 

Up until 5/30/2009 I could see anything with my summer weeks.  All of Hawaii, Myrtle Beach, Manhattan Club, Southern California, anytime anything appeared in RCI, I saw everything there, except when I deposited too early.  You can deposit too early, believe me.  I have made that mistake a few times.  

Then after 5/30/2009, I could no longer see as much as I could before.  Literally 25K weeks disappeared from view.  I lost so much, and when I complained and complained, RCI gave a deaf ear.

Carole Ablett at RCI finally looked at my account, at the request of her supervisor, who is one of the big bosses, after I emailed him.  She restored some trading power to those weeks, because RCI promises that trading power cannot change with a deposit, so once deposited a week cannot lose trading power.  

This nice woman assured me my summer weeks would never see those prime weeks again, because "trading power would be re-evaluated from time to time," and prime summer weeks in Colorado were very definitely reduced.  

Okay, so I accepted that and started putting my weeks into RCI for RCI Points for Deposit only.  I use those weeks to play around with searches and none of them have done all that well over the last year, as I expected, but I see an occasional great week somewhere, but into RCI Points those weeks go, anyway.  

Then things suddenly changed for me again.  I deposited a week 25 for next summer into RCI a few weeks ago, and guess what?  I pulled a 2 bedroom at a DVC Disneyworld resort for a date we needed.  I am not using that week for PFD this year.  :rofl:


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 31, 2010)

*My sentiment exactly.*



bnoble said:


> As long as they provide me value, I'll continue to patronize them.  When they can't, I won't.



RCI Member since 1984.  New strategies have been implemented in order to get the absolute most out of my membership with RCI, as well as the use of my timeshare weeks.

RCI isn't perfect, for sure.  I am not happy when I have to call and speak with a VC, but for the most part, I have had positive experiences with them.

RCI Weeks really doesn't make sense for me any more.  I prefer to no longer use this membership for my prime summer beach weeks.  RCI Points is what keeps me maintaining my membership.  When I purchased my Points timeshares, I made sure all of them had prime underlying weeks in high demand areas.  That way if RCI Points stops working and RCI hasn't introduced something new and better, then I at least have the actual fixed weeks to use or rent.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 31, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Then things suddenly changed for me again. I deposited a week 25 for next summer into RCI a few weeks ago, and guess what? I pulled a 2 bedroom at a DVC Disneyworld resort for a date we needed. I am not using that week for PFD this year. :rofl:


Do you happen to remember how many units your deposit that got the 2BR DVC was seeing?  Now that I have a non-Orlando week deposited (that sees something like 115k units), I set up an Ongoing Search for a 2BR DVC.  I'm just curious if I even have a chance of filling it.  (If I do, I'll be extremely happy and surprised - the deposit is the 1BR side of a Branson 3BR lockout with just a $540 MF.  I would be amazed to get into a 2BR DVC for $270 + $179 = $450!!!)  I *was* able to see a 1BR with it earlier today.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 31, 2010)

It's a June 2011 week, so is able to see two full years of sightings, and it saw around 140K units.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 1, 2010)

BevL said:


> I own a studio and a one bedroom.  I have never travelled in less than a two bedroom (oh, except in NYC) because we always have another couple with us.
> 
> Most of the independents charge to "upgrade" in size.  I don't have to do that with RCI.



DAE does not do that!

And independents do not loot their exchange deposits to rent out weeks on the open market.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 1, 2010)

deedman said:


> "A 28k deposit should always pull a wyndham before any tiger on ongoing requests."
> 
> I'm alluding to internal preferences being fulfilled before anything outside even gets a shot at a match, therefore *IF* an exchange is available after everyone else with the wyndham internal preference gets a match, a 28k deposit will snag it before anyone outside gets a chance.


Sorry, Deedman, this is definitely no longer true since 5/30/09.  And it wasn't always the case prior, either.  In the last year, I've had to use larger deposits than 28K to confirm trades into the most popular Wyndhams, even in a lesser season.  I was still able to trade up, just not as great a jump as in the past.  But even in the past, 28K was an easy confirmation during the first day(s) of a bulk spacebanking but not necessarily when the inventory was lower later.  Just because an individual deposit is sitting out there untouched and available to "outside" owners (such as in Sightings using tiger traders), does not mean you can automatically snag it with a 28K.  And it hasn't _always_ meant that in the past either. 

Further, this is not unique to Wyndham and RCI.  Years ago, we owned a yellow 2BR week at an older Marriott resort which traded through II.  It sometimes failed to match against prime red deposit Sightings of other Marriott weeks in II - even during the internal preference period, when an II rep acknowledged the existence of the sighted week in the spacebank.  They said that our Marriott was not "top tier" and it was only yellow (not even green!) so it did NOT have the trade power to secure those trades.  Therefore, those most prime Marriott deposits sometimes sat in the spacebank, waiting for a better Marriott week to request them.  We had the experience of waiting past the Marriott preference period and STILL being told no.  Eventually, a stronger (Marriott *OR* non-Marriott) week took them.  And this happened to us more than once.  II even told us not to bother requesting certain resorts in primetime (such as Hawaii, red all year, or Grand Ocean in July or Boston in the summer) since there was virtually no chance of a match.  We were frustrated enough to sell the week since we had purchased solely for the internal trade preference.  There was much discussion about this on TUG in those days, when Marriott sales was touting Marriott weeks as "all red" for II trading - but - they failed to mention that II saw some Marriott resorts as "top tier" and others as lesser resorts.

Back to Wyndham... All 28K deposits come from older, quieter Wyndham properties in the lowest of blue seasons.  Generic trade power is based on averaging the trade power of all like-points deposits.  So 28K should carry precious little trade power.  IMO, it's still usually a worthwhile deal (considering the added exchange fee) that they are able to confirm against 1BRs at most times and 2BRs in offseasons or at less popular or overbuilt Wyndhams during bulk spacebankings.

------------------------------

We're in the same camp as the posters who've written about using RCI less often these days.  But when we do, we still get reasonably good value from our RCI trades.  If that stops - or if RCI keeps raising exchange fees much more (they're a deterent now), we'll reserve directly with Wyndham points internally or we'll try an independent once in a while.  We have no problem switching - we just haven't needed to do it so far.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 1, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> ....
> Yes, the smaller companies do not have the inventory that RCI does, but why?  Because we do not support them!  If we at TUG continue to put our prime week deposits only into RCI, then these smaller companies will never be able to compete. Logically, you could assume that eventually they would have to go out of business.
> ....


Given all the talk here about RCI renting out prime weeks, I doubt many TUG members give their prime weeks to RCI.

TUG members are a tiny fraction of timeshare owners. Most timeshare owners have no idea that the independent exchange companies exist. Furthermore, many of the big timeshares companies pressure owners in various ways to use RCI, such as charging them for an RCI membership whether they want one or not. 

I think the independents are great, and use them much more than I use RCI, but it's simply not true that TUG members have control over this situation. Fortunately, I see no reason why most independents will go out of business. Certainly, TPI is growing, now that VRI has moved its internal exchange from RCI to TPI.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 1, 2010)

deedman said:


> wow, you just completely took me out of context... not cool at all.
> 
> Let me quote myself for you "A 28k deposit should always pull a wyndham before any tiger on ongoing requests."
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll quote the whole post this time, if it makes you feel better.

And, what I am telling you is, the Wyndham internal preference is no longer universal.  For example, you can no longer pull many Bonnet Creek deposits with smaller generics---sometimes, generics of *any* size.  The internal preference was weakened significantly during the 5/30/09 revaluation.

Edited: LisaP explained it better than I did.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 1, 2010)

JudyS said:


> Given all the talk here about RCI renting out prime weeks, I doubt many TUG members give their prime weeks to RCI.


I do.  I have floating weeks, and I'll give them the week that I think will give me the best trading value.  I let Summer Bay pick my first deposit (they chose week 50  ).  RCI got a bad week.  I could only see 80k units.  For my next deposit, I picked the best week I had access to.  RCI got a good week.  I could see 145k units.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 1, 2010)

What prime weeks are we talking here. Summer oceanfront?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 1, 2010)

JudyS said:


> Given all the talk here about RCI renting out prime weeks, I doubt many TUG members give their prime weeks to RCI.
> 
> TUG members are a tiny fraction of timeshare owners. Most timeshare owners have no idea that the independent exchange companies exist. Furthermore, many of the big timeshares companies pressure owners in various ways to use RCI, such as charging them for an RCI membership whether they want one or not.
> 
> I think the independents are great, and use them much more than I use RCI, but it's simply not true that TUG members have control over this situation. Fortunately, I see no reason why most independents will go out of business. Certainly, TPI is growing, now that VRI has moved its internal exchange from RCI to TPI.



This TUG member is always trying to game the system, best as she can.   And sometimes that means I have to sacrifice and buy a prime week to deposit, which I did.  I bought three prime weeks, all EOY, and am anxious to deposit them into RCI for the fun of finding the best stuff out there.  Timing is everything.  I know that for certain.  If I deposit a week more than one year out, even if it's prime summer, the trading power _might _be reduced.  

It's up to owners to let their resorts know about alternates.  Between all of the frequent TUG posters, we could probably cover every resort in the country.  So we need to get to it and let our resorts know about the alternates.  I have personally been responsible for at least four resorts learning about alternates, and I have a few more to contact.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 1, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Then things suddenly changed for me again.  I deposited a week 25 for next summer into RCI a few weeks ago, and guess what?  I pulled a 2 bedroom at a DVC Disneyworld resort for a date we needed.  I am not using that week for PFD this year.  :rofl:


I wonder if RCI has reevaluated summer weeks.  Before 5/30/2009 my week 26 was my strongest trader - better than weeks 51/52.  Then it became my worst, but the others got much stronger.  With my latest week 26 deposit, it is very strong again -the other deposits did not change, as far as I can tell, unlike in 2009.  All my weeks are in Orlando so I cannot pull DVC with any of them.  Instead I use Manhattan Club as the test.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 1, 2010)

Keitht said:


> I was a member of RCI for about 20 years.  In the early days I could always get the trade I wanted, but over the years availability became worse and worse until it became a situation of accepting almost anything available in order to get an exchange.  I always deposited early, was as flexible as possible with dates etc, etc.  My home resort was, and remains, GC in a high demand area and I own a school holiday week.  I finally gave up on RCI last year and did receive a phone call from them.
> The person who phoned said he had been calling long term members to see if there was any pattern to the reasons for not renewing.  When I explained my reasons he acknowledged that it was the same reason most others had given too.
> I used Dialanexchange who obtained a high demand week for me within 3 weeks of my making the request.  That's service and something RCI needs to look at.



I concur.  RCI used to be a great exchange company, but the decline in availibility in the last few years has been dramatic.

I have been pleased with the quality of exchanges I have received at DAE, and have now joined SFX as well.  For next year, DAE gets one of my summer UK weeks as a deposit and DFX gets the other one.  If family does not use my summer OBX week, then I will rent it for twice the m/f.

RCI has made too many negative changes already, and their next ''enhancment'' (corporate-speak for screwing customers) of quasi-points is likely to be worse.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 1, 2010)

bnoble said:


> I continue to use RCI because they have plenty of inventory that I find interesting that is available for exchange with my fixed weeks..... I don't particularly care that they rent weeks, etc. As long as they provide me value, I'll continue to patronize them. When they can't, I won't. Some have already reached that point.


 
I also think this sums up my opinion very well.

The OP makes the statement that "we are ALL fed up with RCI", which is totally inaccurate. Or giving the benefit of the doubt, maybe it's a question by the OP that deserves an answer... "IF we are all fed up". 

Anyway, I totally agree with bnoble's assessment on RCI. I continually receive more and better than I put in. Thus, I see great value in the exchange program. I know for others, they are not getting what they used to get... and that is infuriating some.  But, that doesn't mean the RCI exchange program is a bad program overall.

Also, there seems to be a few on TUG that are trying their best to proselytize as many people to their beliefs about RCI. I'm personally not buying into it.


----------



## elaine (Aug 1, 2010)

*I gave RCI a prime week*

I gave RCI a GC 3 BR HHI week 26 for 2009.  It is my test run with RCI on the weeks side. We usually use that TS, but couldn't lst year (we went to a very hard to get resort trading my parents' DOG thru RCI thanks to sightings bulk deposit).  If I get my trade for my HHI week, I'll be very happy, and I'll give them my HHI 2011 week--if I don't, I have "easy trade" contignency plans and I will never deposit my HHI week with RCI again.
Why do we use RCI--well, on the points side, it's pretty fair--we stayed at DVC last Easter and the RCI points were quite a "Bargain" for prime time compared to using my DVC points. RCI is also convenient. Call it the laziness factor.  I have a points account and a free weeks account. When we can't use one of our TS, it's easy just to call and deposit. I know my silver crown cabin (that we bought to use) is not going to pull a prime week---but I can PFD it and get something decent in an overbuilt area like Wllmbg, Orlando, etc.--for the few times that we can't use our TS, RCI works OK for us. Elaine


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 1, 2010)

I like to have one RCI weeks deposit so I can search online.  Even on the worst day RCI has better online availability than any of the independents that I've tried for East Coast (non Florida) drivable resorts within 3-10 hrs of Maryland.   I don't always have places I have to go to and am open during the summer and other times to whatever might be available.  We did summer NH last year and loved it and will be doing Vermont next summer.  These aren't locations I would have put in a search for but after seeing what's available and taking a quick look in the TUG database I booked them.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 1, 2010)

I did drop RCI several years ago. I have used an independent exchange company for the past 13+ years. I have also used II and VRI prior to going with the independent. I don't care what RCI does or doesn't do.

TUG has virtually no influence on what timeshare owners do as 95% have never heard of TUG. It is true that RCI has a lot more inventory but most of their inventory are sub prime resorts in off season. RCI also has millions of people competing for that inventory. RCI also has restrictions such as the 1 in 4/5 rule at many resorts that is a severe constraint.

What is really important is if you can get the exchanges that you want, where you want. I have always gotten what I want in prime resorts.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 1, 2010)

JudyS said:


> Given all the talk here about RCI renting out prime weeks, I doubt many TUG members give their prime weeks to RCI.


I still do (assuming my weeks would be considered prime), and I bet lots of other TUGgers do as well. 

The reason? Like many others, I still get better results from RCI - at least 100x better, when I multiply the average # of units available anywhere else, and compare to total units avail to a reasonably-high-demand trader from RCI.

Not only that ... as flawed as their algorithms may be (and their website, and their employee training, and their customer service in general - not to mention their renting out of prime weeks) ... the fact that RCI attempts to give like-for-like in terms of _demand_ means that my and others' prime-season deposited weeks won't be snarfed up by someone depositing a low-season, low-demand week that we (and most other exchangers) don't want. This is why IMO you'll always see an overabundance / disproportionate # of low-demand weeks in their pools. 

(Except for SFX which theoretically only takes high-quality/ high-demand weeks - BUT they don't take studios except for NYC.)

For this reason, IMO the other exchange companies - aside from SFX - remain good choices for depositing low-demand traders - easier to "trade up" in most ways (except size for some of them) than RCI - and less-good choices for depositing high-demand traders. 

I have no interest in becoming a rental agency for my owned weeks - so for now I'll continue with RCI. 

(BTW I've sold, and bought, and sold a few times, as trade power formulas have changed at RCI. And I'm still 100% in weeks.)


----------



## bnoble (Aug 1, 2010)

> as 95% have never heard of TUG


I'm guessing 95% is too low.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 1, 2010)

Stating an opinion is allowed here, I believe.  No one is trying to convince others of anything.  What is the motive?  If someone is prosletizing, surely they have a motive.  

Those of us who have used RCI for many years can definitely see the changes in the last year, both good and bad.  

The one thing I know about RCI is that I cannot count on anything.  :rofl:


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 1, 2010)

bnoble said:


> I'm guessing 95% is too low.



That was just a conservative guesstimate. I am sure it is closer to 99%.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 1, 2010)

> And sometimes that means I have to sacrifice and buy a prime week to deposit, which I did. I bought three prime weeks, all EOY, and am anxious to deposit them into RCI for the fun of finding the best stuff out there.


I have to admit, I never thought you'd come back RCI so quickly.  You were *furious*, and it's barely been a year!


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Don't depend on third parties for basics*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Stating an opinion is allowed here, I believe.  No one is trying to convince others of anything.  What is the motive?  If someone is prosletizing, surely they have a motive.
> 
> Those of us who have used RCI for many years can definitely see the changes in the last year, both good and bad.
> 
> The one thing I know about RCI is that I cannot count on anything.  :rofl:



Depending on ANY exchange or exchange company to remain "as is" is unrealistic. The one absolute in timeshare is that things will change.  

To say that any exchange company "always" can get this or that, that there are "easy" trades, that an area is "overbuilt" and so many other of the buzz words/concepts is completely wrong - an "always" that is a reality!  

The only things guaranteed are those that you get in writing. Anything to do with perks or bonuses are just that - occasional things that you may get but usually won't. And anything that depends on a third party such as RCI, II or any other are subject to change. Buying with a dependence on those third parties delivering a key feature is a guaranteed way to end up disappointed in the long term. 

As for us RCI has always been the first to come through thus they have been our first choice since we've been in timeshare. On the other hand more than 70% of our use stays within what we bought - weeks or points - so there is no need for RCI or any other third party to get what we want.   As those are part of our ownership, spelled out in writing so we do not have to worry about it changing.  While 30% of our use is outside those we could easily get along without it if needed. 

So in the end it is the delivery of inventory from whatever source that make timeshare a good deal.  While I'm not happy with many of the things RCI has done in the past few years none of it has prevented us from using them.  It appears the majority of owners feel the same as they remain the biggest player by a wide margin.


----------



## Elli (Aug 1, 2010)

BevL said:


> I own a studio and a one bedroom.  I have never travelled in less than a two bedroom (oh, except in NYC) because we always have another couple with us.
> 
> Most of the independents charge to "upgrade" in size.  I don't have to do that with RCI.


I used to do the same thing with RCI, Bev, exchanged a studio in Mexico for a 2 bdr. at Paniolo Greens but, most of the good deals are gone now since RCI rents out their good deposits.

Unfortunately, have to pay the upgrade fee with the other exchange companies, but usually get the trade I am looking for.


----------



## Jeff Pierce (Aug 1, 2010)

*RCI Exchange*

I've done more than 50 exchanges, 2/3rds of them with RCI and never had a problem.  I just got confirmed for a 1 bedroom at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort for March 25, 2011.

I've heard this is a very nice resort and that it's very hard to get if you don't own Wyndham, but I got it during spring break.  I placed my request in May 2010 and was confirmed on July 29.  A 1 bedroom for a 1 bedroom. I normally would have put in for a 2 bedroom but my other requests were for the Disney Resort and I new getting a 2 bedroom for a 1 bedroom would be stretching it.

I'm attending the ARDA convention.  I attended my first ARDA convention last March and talked with many RCI reps extensively.  Their booth was amazing-the best of all the convention.

RCI is making monumental changes to their system and expect to launch them late this year or early next year. The changes they are making will be about the most significant I've seen in 22 years.  Those of you thinking of leaving RCI might want to reconsider after they implement the changes.

I don't own with Wyndham but since it's owned by RCI one would think their owners would get better, not worse, exchanges.


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 1, 2010)

Some of us don't have realistic options other than RCI. I own prime weeks in prime locations, mostly studios, but at lower end standard resorts. Yes, I took a hit on 5/30 but am still doing well.

SFX would laugh themselves off the phone if I called to "offer" them my weeks. Some of the others have the already reference upgrade in size fee. If I have to pay that plus my MF plus the exchange fee I am better off selling what I have and buying a 2 br unit somewhere with a matching total cost figure and use that as a trader. Knowing that I may be doing that soon anyway, I am not prepared to do it NOW.

In  a very real way, RCI is the only game in town for me. Fortunately, TUG and the other main timeshare site have educated me and given me many ways to game the system, as Cindy accuarately says.

A new system (points lite) roll out for weeks makes me very nervous!


----------



## Steve (Aug 1, 2010)

I dropped my RCI membership several years ago and didn't miss it.  Then, last spring, I purchased a week in Montana that just happened to already be in RCI points.  I almost didn't even bother to transfer the points membership with the purchase, but fellow TUGGERS convinced me that I should give RCI points a try.  So, I took the points membership along with the underlying fixed, deeded week.

What a difference!  RCI Points is SO MUCH BETTER than RCI Weeks...at least for me.  There is a lot more available and it's fun to be able to get more than one week in exchange for my points.  I am really pleased.  I bought the week to use, but now I'm already exchanging it for 2011 and will again in 2012.

I had long been much happier with II than RCI, but now with points I actually like RCI better.  You can in effect "request first" with RCI Points, and RCI has much better availability in many areas of the country than II does.  

Anyone who hates RCI really should give RCI Points a try before giving up on RCI completely.

Steve


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Points just work better in most cases.*



Steve said:


> I dropped my RCI membership several years ago and didn't miss it.  Then, last spring, I purchased a week in Montana that just happened to already be in RCI points.  I almost didn't even bother to transfer the points membership with the purchase, but fellow TUGGERS convinced me that I should give RCI points a try.  So, I took the points membership along with the underlying fixed, deeded week.
> 
> What a difference!  RCI Points is SO MUCH BETTER than RCI Weeks...at least for me.  There is a lot more available and it's fun to be able to get more than one week in exchange for my points.  I am really pleased.  I bought the week to use, but now I'm already exchanging it for 2011 and will again in 2012.
> 
> ...



Our experience as well. RCI Weeks worked well for a long time but RCI Points is far better. Our II experience was very negative until we lucked into a free corporate membership (vs paying as an individual) which actually works quite well as we are using points rather than weeks within II & can easily get two weeks or more out of a high value week.  Again points wins the race in the end.   Weeks are best for resorts/areas that require a fixed use time (usually the seasonal areas) but not for trading in our experience.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff Pierce said:


> I've done more than 50 exchanges, 2/3rds of them with RCI and never had a problem.  I just got confirmed for a 1 bedroom at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort for March 25, 2011.
> 
> I've heard this is a very nice resort and that it's very hard to get if you don't own Wyndham, but I got it during spring break.  I placed my request in May 2010 and was confirmed on July 29.  A 1 bedroom for a 1 bedroom. I normally would have put in for a 2 bedroom but my other requests were for the Disney Resort and I new getting a 2 bedroom for a 1 bedroom would be stretching it.
> 
> ...



Those are the very changes that have led me to get an exchange for the one week I was keeping in the RCI system and zero out my account as to deposits.  RCI changes since Cendent (now Wyndham) took over have NEVER been positive for members. It is just like ''enhancements'' in frequent flyer programs.  ''Enhancement'' is corporatespeak for hosing the customer while you give him some Orwellian explanation of why he is really better off with a downgraded program.

Those thinking of leaving need to bail out now before the coming RCI ''enhancements'' arrive.

The worst thing about these enhancements is published exact number values or ''points lite''.  RCI has a history of pandering to developers and politicking these numbers where they too often reflect rotten insiders deals instead of fair market values.  A nonpublished system is the only thing that protects against this now, but that protection does not help against RCI's internal conflict of interest in renting out exchange deposits to the general public. THose rentals are but one of the extremely negative changes that Cendant / Wyndham have imposed on members.  A published number system will only be fair and honest when ALL aspects of it are made transparent, including the formula for setting the numbers and the data used in compiling them.  Partial transparency of only releasing the final number is like being a little bit pregnant.  The system either is or isn't transparent and this half-measure leaves in non-transparent.  If they surprise me and fully publish everything, the biggest negative will be gone from Points Lite, but the odds of that are slim and none.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 2, 2010)

SAME HERE!!  I have no qualms with RCI.  I feel I've been treated fairly by them.  If your trying to exchange a "dog" for something much better and can't get it....well, don't blame RCI....It's something you have to correct.  Buy a better week.


----------



## Simoncc (Aug 2, 2010)

Keitht said:


> I used Dialanexchange who obtained a high demand week for me within 3 weeks of my making the request.  That's service and something RCI needs to look at.



Keith, you certainly had better luck with DAE than me. I paid to join the Gold membership scheme several months ago and I am still waiting for them to come back with an exchange offer against my school holiday week.

We will shortly be reaching the start date of my window for exchanging via RCI Points and it seems that the Evil Empire will be getting their hands on my week again this year (as I expected, to be honest).


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If someone is prosletizing, surely they have a motive.


 
Who knows what the motive is?  When someone tells all TUG readers to use the other exchange companies instead of RCI, that's what I'd call _proselytizing_.  Not saying there's a thing wrong doing that.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 2, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> SAME HERE!!  I have no qualms with RCI.  I feel I've been treated fairly by them.  If your trying to exchange a "dog" for something much better and can't get it....well, don't blame RCI....It's something you have to correct.  Buy a better week.



No, that is not the issue.  RCI is renting the best weeks, leaving the dregs for exchangers.  I have been watching UK availibility for years at RCI and it has steadily gotten worse.  I could get a much better selection of availibility in the UK with an OBX blue week back when I owned one, 7 or 8 years ago, than I can see today with one of the summer weeks I own in southern England at a resort in such high demand that you rarely see weeks there availible in any season.

How can any exchange member be treated fairly when RCI is stealing exchange deposits of good weeks and diverting them to rentals?  Didn't you pay attention to the lawsuit?


----------



## Judy (Aug 2, 2010)

Those of you who read my posts know how I feel about RCI  
But I continue to use them because I can't find an alternative that fits our needs. Those I've tried have disappointed. We like to travel internationally and need to confirm our exchanges early enough to book frequent flier seats.  Soon I might be forced to try another alternative because my son can't make up his mind which of my RCI affiliated weeks he wants to use next week and I think that if I deposit my tiger trader less than 52 weeks in advance of its check-in date, it will become a dog.  

I took an RCI survey the other day.  The last question was "In which social networking sites do you participate?"  One of the choices was TUG.  We have their attention.  Hello RCI  



Jeff Pierce said:


> I'm attending the ARDA convention.  I attended my first ARDA convention last March and talked with many RCI reps extensively.  Their booth was amazing-the best of all the convention.


 Who are you?



			
				Jeff Pierce said:
			
		

> RCI is making monumental changes to their system and expect to launch them late this year or early next year. The changes they are making will be about the most significant I've seen in 22 years.  Those of you thinking of leaving RCI might want to reconsider after they implement the changes.


 I've seen some of these "changes" speculated upon here, but haven't seen anything that could benefit me.  What do you know that would make me reconsider leaving RCI?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been a member of RCI since 2001 when we joined HGVC. My wife and I have have had a very good experience exchanging with RCI and usually get our first or second choice. We have used RCI to exchange into Aruba, Mexico, Steamboat Springs x 2, Lake Tahoe, Newport RI, Whistler BC, and will be spending Labor Day at Lake Conroe, TX, and will be spending a week in Barbados in late October and early November.


----------



## Jeff Pierce (Aug 2, 2010)

Judy said:


> Those of you who read my posts know how I feel about RCI
> But I continue to use them because I can't find an alternative that fits our needs. Those I've tried have disappointed. We like to travel internationally and need to confirm our exchanges early enough to book frequent flier seats.  Soon I might be forced to try another alternative because my son can't make up his mind which of my RCI affiliated weeks he wants to use next week and I think that if I deposit my tiger trader less than 52 weeks in advance of its check-in date, it will become a dog.
> 
> I took an RCI survey the other day.  The last question was "In which social networking sites do you participate?"  One of the choices was TUG.  We have their attention.  Hello RCI
> ...



Hi Judy,

I've been in the timeshare business for 22 years in sales.  I'm known as The Timeshare Expert. I've never worked for RCI so I have no agenda.  I just know how to work the system and I always have gotten what I wanted on exchange and had good service from RCI.

I was at the ARDA convention to promote two books I wrote on getting timeshare exchanges. [solicitation deleted]

You couldn't have seen the changes I was talking about because they're not out yet.  RCI asked me not to put them out and I agreed. Based on what they told me I think everyone will benefit but we'll have to see. I do believe they are very concerned and want to give their customers better service and their goal is to become "transparent". 

The proof, however, is in the puddin'.

Jeff


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 2, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Who knows what the motive is?  When someone tells all TUG readers to use the other exchange companies instead of RCI, that's what I'd call _proselytizing_.  Not saying there's a thing wrong doing that.



There is no motive, and there is no one trying to convince anyone of anything.  That's the great thing about opinions on TUG, we all have them, and we are allowed to express them.  

What works for you doesn't work for me.  I saw changes to my exchange power that were monumental, and now things are settling down a bit, and I can see most of what I could see before 5/30/2009.  

I share these findings, so that others can make up their minds if they want to gamble, and it IS a gamble, absolutely, but any deposit can be downgraded from the exact same thing another person deposited days ago.  If there is more inventory at any one time in RCI than RCI feels it needs, even if it is a high value week, RCI's system will reduce your trading power.  

And once a week is deposited, trading power is set, so you shouldn't see a drop in trading power for a week; likewise, you won't see an increase, either.  It's always a gamble, always a crapshoot.  So different from II and other exchange venues....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 2, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> SAME HERE!!  I have no qualms with RCI.  I feel I've been treated fairly by them.  If your trying to exchange a "dog" for something much better and can't get it....well, don't blame RCI....It's something you have to correct.  Buy a better week.



A "dog trader" gets decent weeks sometimes.  I have been far more impressed with my blue week than my red weeks at my resort, considering it's a blue week.  

As far as a "dog" resort, I guess that is in the eye of the beholder.  

Do you get great trades with your resorts, trades you consider "trades up"?  Because it's not about unit quality with RCI as much as it is about season and the need for that specific week.  

Don't slam other people for expecting what they have always had before, because it is not fair.  

Just because things work for you, that doesn't mean it's fair all the way around.  Finally RCI is improving our trading power to the level it was before, meaning they judged the resorts incorrectly on that fateful day in 2009.  You would have to see what's happened with my account from before then, right after, to now, to know something was wrong.


----------



## vickyp (Aug 2, 2010)

well I finally managed to pick up my 2 "points" timeshares both with this years allowance still in tact so have them going through closing now--

I deliberately wanted timeshares that had been converted to points as the USA has the best bargains but not somewhere I would be going all the time as we are in Europe. Only had to pay closing fees on the 2 (heavily reduced on one of them) and no refunds on 2010 m/Fs so feel ok about this.

I deliberately went for points and hope its the right choice as the amount of posts on when to deposit x, y and Z and what it trades for against x, y and z has me nodding off. 

Hopefully points is points and so long as Im open minded there should always be somewhere I fancy going to --I will have around 120K a year and dont need school hols


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff Pierce said:


> I was at the ARDA convention to promote two books I wrote on getting timeshare exchanges. [solicitation deleted]
> 
> You couldn't have seen the changes I was talking about because they're not out yet.  RCI asked me not to put them out and I agreed. Based on what they told me I think everyone will benefit but we'll have to see. I do believe they are very concerned and want to give their customers better service and their goal is to become "transparent".
> 
> ...



Jeff, RCI has showed that information around to selected people, some in resort management, for example.  Some of the details have been shared on various t/s boards by some who have seen the details.  If their goal is genuinely to be transparent, then they will be transparent about the whole process and reveal all of it, including their valuation formula and the raw numbers that justify their valuations.  Partial transparency like the smoke and mirrors routine of just releasing the end product valuation numbers is phony transparency.

If they were honest and transparent, they would not be stealing exchange deposits to divert for rentals to the general public.

Of course companies always tell you all will benefit from whatever they are doing.  Would they say anything any different?????  Do they really think we are that naive?

One of why concerns is that there is a pattern I am seeing in who is NOT being told about their new system.  That is independent resorts run by independent management.  I am afraid that is the list of likely suspects as to whose trading power is going to be trashed.  If they were honest and transparent why have they been so secretive and selective about who they show this to?  Some resorts have been shown their number tables while many have not even been told a new system is coming at all.  Something is rotten in the state of RCI!


----------



## Jeff Pierce (Aug 3, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> Jeff, RCI has showed that information around to selected people, some in resort management, for example.  Some of the details have been shared on various t/s boards by some who have seen the details.  If their goal is genuinely to be transparent, then they will be transparent about the whole process and reveal all of it, including their valuation formula and the raw numbers that justify their valuations.  Partial transparency like the smoke and mirrors routine of just releasing the end product valuation numbers is phony transparency.
> 
> If they were honest and transparent, they would not be stealing exchange deposits to divert for rentals to the general public.
> 
> ...



Carolinian,

You make good arguments about transparency and you know more about the new program than I.  RCI offered to work with me to update the books I wrote about exchanging but I've just been too busy to do it.

I think that it best to see real time how this all shakes out rather than assume the negative. My feelings from meeting with them at ARDA was they are now trying to bend over backwards to please members. Maybe that was a front or maybe real due to the law suit.

All I know is I know how to get great exchanges and have been treated well by RCI. But I don't pay much attention to what my weeks pull up real time because I know the resorts I want already have a waiting list. So I nearly always do a pending search and patiently get what I want.

A great many of the thousands of timeshare owners I've worked with, not Tuggers, think that if the resort they want isn't available real time that it will never become available so they grab what they can instead of doing a search. They do this because so many timeshare salespeople make doing an exchange as easy as making a hotel reservation. And that is a large part of the problem. I think RCI took a positive step in showing real time what your week will pull but many people need to be educated in how to maximize their exchange and request power in order to get weeks that don't show real time.

Let's see how it all shakes out.


----------



## DellHerb (Aug 3, 2010)

*About Interval International*

I have a question about II.  A few days ago I was told I could not have the two requests I made because II would not vouch for them. They are in the II catalog. I had to send a written form to II telling them I would take responsibilty if the accomodtions were not satisfactory. Have any of you had the same experience?


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 3, 2010)

_Timesharing Today_ magazine asked for reader comments on exchange companies last issue which were published in the latest issue in conjunction with their annual comparision charts between the various exchange companies.  I found it interesting to tally those comments between positive, neutral, and negative on the various exchange companies.  The results were:

RCI - 9 negative, 2 neutral, 2 positive
II - 1 neutral, 5 positive
Red Week - 2 positive
Platinum - 2 positive
Trading Places - 1 positive
SFX - 1 positive
DAE - 1 neutral

The only exchange company that had negatives was RCI and over 2/3 of all comments on RCI were negative.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 3, 2010)

DellHerb said:


> I have a question about II.  A few days ago I was told I could not have the two requests I made because II would not vouch for them. They are in the II catalog. I had to send a written form to II telling them I would take responsibilty if the accomodtions were not satisfactory. Have any of you had the same experience?



Sure, if you have a high quality resort, like a Premier-rated II resort with stellar ranking, then II maybe ask you to sign that you will accept this lower exchange.  I don't think it's unusual at all, but I think it's something you should reconsider, if you are going to stay at a lower quality resort and then slam them through the II rating system. 

We have no amenities at Twin Rivers, but you should see the comments about the lack of amenities at our resort on the II and RCI comment cards!  I want to say, "No one promised you a swimming pool, on-site check-in desk and daily maid service, so don't tell us we don't have it, because we already know, and so does the exchange company!"  

And I also cannot believe the people who have no clue that Winter Park is NOT near Breck and Vail.  Don't accept an exchange and then complain it's too far from the Breck ski area.   DUH!  It's mountains away, with no direct roads, so you have to go back down to I-70 and back west.  Okay, so I am venting.


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 3, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> The only exchange company that had negatives was RCI and over 2/3 of all comments on RCI were negative.


Carolinian:
While I bow to your well-known expertise in this arena and agree that the results are "interesting" I personally don't think that it's enough of a statistical sampling of TS owners that use exchange services.  It's a sampling of Timeshare Today readers who were willing to respond to the survey.  I'm a subscribed reader, saw the survey and didn't respond because, like many, have no HUGE beef with RCI.  We use RCI, II, PI, DAE, SFX and other exchange within our internal ownership systems.  Have even done private exchanges with other owners.  Like many here, we've been doing TS since 1985.

If you're trading II with a non-Marriott/Starwood product then it's likely you're occasionally PULLING one or both (if your timings is good).  Why WOULDN'T you be happy with II?  

Given that RCI is the LARGEST of all of those services, results of any kind, will fall heavier to them, both positive and negative.  26 respondents overall out of hundreds of thousands of TS owners doesn't qualify as even a weighted sample statistically.

Survey was interesting but I pretty much dismissed the results as invalid because of the sample size.  As Jeff says, I'm waiting for it all to "shake out." 

JMHO
(Why do I feel like I'm really going to get smacked for this response?)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 3, 2010)

bnoble said:


> I have to admit, I never thought you'd come back RCI so quickly.  You were *furious*, and it's barely been a year!



I missed your post, Brian! :rofl: Oh, I know it!  I am guilty as charged.  BUT all of a sudden, after some minor tweak at RCI, I am seeing "some" of what I used to see, so I am a bit happier now.  I was going to put that week into PFD, but I got a 2 bed at Saratoga Springs with it (and only $510 MF's).  

No one believed me, either here or at RCI, that my trading power took a drastic, drastic fall on 5/30/2009.  Now it seems to be fixed, so my used-to-be-great traders are now still good and not trading like blue weeks anymore.  

I am serious about our trading power dropping that much overnight.  Carole Ablett finally, finally seemed to get it.  Then they put those weeks I had in my account back to a decent trading power level, and she said it wouldn't be that good ever again, so not to count on it.  

But I would say the newly-deposited identical weeks completely match with the former tiger-trader weeks that were restored to a "decent" level. 

My trading power didn't go down one step before, it went down at least two and maybe three steps, but Carole said it couldn't have gone down more than one step from a Tiger Trader.  

So as I see it now, my trading power is more than fair, and I am happy to have it better, and I don't expect to see what I saw before.  I truly believe Hilton owners should see "everything" there is out there, because they have Gold Crown.  I also believe highly desired areas with very little timeshare should also see more than I see.  

Hey, that's quite an admission.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 3, 2010)

> No one believed me, either here or at RCI, that my trading power took a drastic, drastic fall on 5/30/2009.


Not true.  I believed you, because I saw similar things happen to my deposits.  I did tell you to deal with it, but I didn't say it didn't happen.  



> Now it seems to be fixed, so my used-to-be-great traders are now still good and not trading like blue weeks anymore.


For what it's worth, it does not look like the power assigned to deposits has changed this time---I still see differences beteween them that are consistent with what was going on several months ago.  But, RCI seems to have relaxed the restriction on "trading up" in terms of supply and demand a little bit.  So, your reach has been extended.  Will it last?  Doubtful.  Nothing ever does with exchange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 3, 2010)

Brian, that is why I grabbed that Saratoga Springs 2 bed, exactly the date we needed.  I wasn't going to risk leaving that week in the account. :rofl:


----------



## Judy (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes.  One year I traded into a resort that I loved.  The next year, it's VEP dropped and I could no longer get it with an ongoing search or see it online.  I had to call in every day to ask the agent to remove the quality filter and do a search for me. I had to fax a letter saying that I knew this resort was not up to "my" standards and would not hold the exchange company responsible. When I visited the resort again, I discovered nothing had changed, just the expectations of exchangers who filled out the comment cards, I guess.  Getting an exchange had become such a hassle that I finally gave up and bought a week there :hysterical:  Now I can see it online again, searching with my other resort.


DellHerb said:


> I have a question about II.  A few days ago I was told I could not have the two requests I made because II would not vouch for them. They are in the II catalog. I had to send a written form to II telling them I would take responsibilty if the accomodtions were not satisfactory. Have any of you had the same experience?


----------

